# MLA-17 Model Diesel



## Jadecy (Dec 26, 2007)

This is my first machining project. I've been told it was a pretty aggressive project for someone who had never used a lathe or mill before. I've always been pretty mechanically inclined and have done other non-machining projects so I did have some prior knowledge to pull from even though it was not machining.

The MLA-17 is a model diesel designed by Andy Lofquist (Metal Lathe Accessories). His plans and instruction book are very nice. No castings which is what I was looking for in a first-time engine. I made some pretty nice looking wrong-sized parts while building this engine. It runs pretty good too. Ther are a couple vidoe clips in the album I linked here.

My current project is a Hoglet V-twin that is in recent magazine issues. That one is going to take me a while. 

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc256/jadecy_/mla_17/


----------



## wareagle (Dec 26, 2007)

For a first project, you did a marvelous job. That is a very nice looking engine. 

Keep us up to date on the Hoglet project. With the results on your diesel, I am sure it will be a very nice model when you are done.

BTW, welcome to the site. Feel free to kick up your feet and make yourself at home!


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 26, 2007)

Another welcome,

Very nice workmanship. How long did it take you?

Kenny


----------



## chuck foster (Dec 26, 2007)

first off........welcome to the best model group on the web!! (IMHO) ;D

now for a first engine you have done an outstanding job if i ever build a diesel i will be emailing you for help!! 
can't wait for pics of your next engine!!

chuck


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 26, 2007)

Jadecy, nice job and good looking finish one that model. I can relate to the wrong-sized parts. I did a couple on my Siamese Twin I am about finished with. If you look closely at the valve rods and the valve you will see what I mean if you look at the plans. I did come up with a work around so I could use the parts I had made (not exactly according to the plans)....))) ;D


----------



## rake60 (Dec 26, 2007)

Very Well Done Jadecy!

Welcome to HMEM.

Rick


----------

